# nnj plow trucks



## compremodeling (Nov 23, 2005)

I have 3 vehicles i just bought this year 99 f250 superduty and a 2004 dodge 2500 both with 8' fisher stainless steel plows and tailgate salters, i also have a 2005 f150 with 7'-4" western on it. Looking to get them working this winter anyone in nnj feel free to call not commited to anyone yet.
1-888-423-2520
thanks


----------



## ahrdscape (Jul 31, 2005)

Give me a call or drop me an e-mail with all your info i have work for you.


----------

